# Wyndham Website



## jjmanthei05 (May 9, 2012)

I know they said that they were doing  website maintenance and there would be no access to login today or tomorrow but when I checked today the website wasn't up at all. I can understand not being able to log in but when have you ever heard of a company, especially one the size of Wyndham, take their website completely offline for 2 days? Just amazing. 

Jason


----------



## Explorer7 (May 9, 2012)

jjmanthei05 said:


> I know they said that they were doing  website maintenance and there would be no access to login today or tomorrow but when I checked today the website wasn't up at all. I can understand not being able to log in but when have you ever heard of a company, especially one the size of Wyndham, take their website completely offline for 2 days? Just amazing.
> 
> Jason




You are right, that's pretty extreme to have no site found displaying on purpose.


----------



## antjmar (May 9, 2012)

jjmanthei05 said:


> I know they said that they were doing  website maintenance and there would be no access to login today or tomorrow but when I checked today the website wasn't up at all. I can understand not being able to log in but when have you ever heard of a company, especially one the size of Wyndham, take their website completely offline for 2 days? Just amazing.
> 
> Jason


I agree. But  FYI its not all their  websites, its  just their *timeshare *website. Their other websites are up and running. (wyndham.com etc...)


----------



## siesta (May 9, 2012)

Wyndhamworldwide.com is up and running

Wyndham.com is up and running


----------



## scootr5 (May 9, 2012)

I was pretty surprised to not get a basic page - apparently there's no co-location going on there.


----------



## jdunn1 (May 9, 2012)

Same deal for WorldMark.  Worse for WorldMark owners, we have no access to RCI for two days, either.  I guess we could call and maybe ongoing searches are still working but for WorldMark owners, we can only exchange in RCI by going through the WorldMark website.  Very frustrating!!!


----------



## CARSTOP2 (May 9, 2012)

*wyndham comupter down*

I ask why Wyndham is going to be down for a couble of days and they told me that they are moving their computer center to a whole new location. That their would be no access for these two days.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (May 9, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> Same deal for WorldMark.  Worse for WorldMark owners, we have no access to RCI for two days, either.  I guess we could call and maybe ongoing searches are still working but for WorldMark owners, we can only exchange in RCI by going through the WorldMark website.  Very frustrating!!!



Wyndham has the same issue. We go through the website now. And if you don't have the points in there currently no way to get them in there either. 

Jason


----------



## jjmanthei05 (May 9, 2012)

antjmar said:


> I agree. But  FYI its not all their  websites, its  just their *timeshare *website. Their other websites are up and running. (wyndham.com etc...)



I know they all aren't down but you would think that something that has over a half million members would have some kind of redundancy. If this is the case we better hope for no flooding or tornadoes or we won't be able to book anything for months.


----------



## DrBopp (May 9, 2012)

Wyndham gave advance notification that the site would be down. What else can they do?

Gordon


----------



## pacodemountainside (May 9, 2012)

jjmanthei05 said:


> I know they all aren't down but you would think that something that has over a half million members would have some kind of redundancy. If this is the case we better hope for no flooding or tornadoes or we won't be able to book anything for months.



Were you around circa  2006 when Fairfield morphed into Wyndham? On line reservation system  went down for about 1 1/2years. Fairfield had laid off tons of telephone VCs and  getting a reservation was a major  time consuming ordeal! 

Actually Wyndham has 500K+ member and WorldMark  around 300K!


----------



## jjmanthei05 (May 9, 2012)

I didn't know both logged into the same website. Is worldmark down as well or just wyndham? 

Jason


----------



## jjmanthei05 (May 9, 2012)

DrBopp said:


> Wyndham gave advance notification that the site would be down. What else can they do?
> 
> Gordon



I know they gave notice that reservations would be unavailable today and tomorrow but to have nothing up seems odd. Actually they do have a generic page up now that says they are down today and tomorrow. 

Jason


----------



## pacodemountainside (May 9, 2012)

jjmanthei05 said:


> I didn't know both logged into the same website. Is worldmark down as well or just wyndham?
> 
> Jason




 Going by post #6 below! 



Same deal for WorldMark. Worse for WorldMark owners, we have no access to RCI for two days, either. I guess we could call and maybe ongoing searches are still working but for WorldMark owners, we can only exchange in RCI by going through the WorldMark website. Very frustrating!!!


----------



## siesta (May 10, 2012)

Now when you go to the site, it has a maint. page that says it is down for maint. and will return 5/11


----------



## ronparise (May 10, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> Same deal for WorldMark.  Worse for WorldMark owners, we have no access to RCI for two days, either.  I guess we could call and maybe ongoing searches are still working but for WorldMark owners, we can only exchange in RCI by going through the WorldMark website.  Very frustrating!!!



Wyndham owners access rci through a wyndham portal too, but I can still log into rci directly to see and work with my non wyndham deposits, and to see whats available to exchange into....and I can still call the Wyndham desk at rci


----------



## Bourne (May 10, 2012)

DrBopp said:


> Wyndham gave advance notification that the site would be down. What else can they do?
> 
> Gordon



 Have a decent Disaster Recovery plan. Every major corp woke up after 9/11 and implemented one. 

For the uninitiated, the high level premise is that you keep two sets of servers at different locations always in sync. An intendend/unintended shutdown of one normally fails over to the other set.

It amazes me how antiquated some of these firms are. Starwood VO does not have an online rez system. Now that takes the cake.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (May 10, 2012)

Bourne said:


> Have a decent Disaster Recovery plan. Every major corp woke up after 9/11 and implemented one.
> 
> For the uninitiated, the high level premise is that you keep two sets of servers at different locations always in sync. An intendend/unintended shutdown of one normally fails over to the other set.
> 
> It amazes me how antiquated some of these firms are. Starwood VO does not have an online rez system. Now that takes the cake.



That has to be really annoying for the call center. Is this day available? no? How about this day? nope. What about this resort....

Jason


----------



## scootr5 (May 10, 2012)

jjmanthei05 said:


> That has to be really annoying for the call center. Is this day available? no? How about this day? nope. What about this resort....
> 
> Jason



Not to mention costly for us owners. The phone reps are extremely pleasant and helpful though (and it is somewhat easier since it's weeks reservations and only a handful of resorts)


----------



## jdunn1 (May 10, 2012)

I like this.  I almost posted about how not needing to go off-line, let alone for two days should have been the goal, but I held off.  

This was yet another take away from owners.  Why can't they surprise us with a good change for owners every once in a while.  



Bourne said:


> Have a decent Disaster Recovery plan. Every
> major corp woke up after 9/11 and implemented one.
> 
> For the uninitiated, the high level premise is that you keep two sets of servers at different locations always in sync. An intendend/unintended shutdown of one normally fails over to the other set.
> ...


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 10, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> .... Why can't they surprise us with a good change for owners every once in a while.



Because Wyndham Vacation Resorts is a SALES organization. Ask them to spend money on backroom or bookkeeping? HA! Ask them to spend money for a new jet or another set of head shots for the bosses? Anyone want to wagger which happens?


----------



## bnoble (May 10, 2012)

To be honest, I don't really need them to operate fully redundant data centers---I'd just be paying for it in Program Fees, after all.  An outfit like WVO can survive small outages without much difficulty, and probably doesn't need more than a single Tier 2 data center, plus a recovery plan that can get them back up and running within a day or two---in other words, the timeframe they are using right now.

I know we all like to b!tch about Wyndham and their horrid management, but there is such a thing as over-engineering.  They gave us plenty of notice, we knew everything would be down, and that's fine.  If they don't manage to make it back up tomorrow, the complaints will have a more solid foundation.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 10, 2012)

bnoble said:


> To be honest, I don't really need them to operate fully redundant data centers---I'd just be paying for it in Program Fees, after all.  An outfit like WVO can survive small outages without much difficulty, and probably doesn't need more than a single Tier 2 data center, plus a recovery plan that can get them back up and running within a day or two---in other words, the timeframe they are using right now.
> 
> I know we all like to b!tch about Wyndham and their horrid management, but there is such a thing as over-engineering.  They gave us plenty of notice, we knew everything would be down, and that's fine.  If they don't manage to make it back up tomorrow, the complaints will have a more solid foundation.



And the voice of reason


----------



## pacodemountainside (May 10, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> Because Wyndham Vacation Resorts is a SALES organization. Ask them to spend money on backroom or bookkeeping? HA! Ask them to spend money for a new jet or another set of head shots for the bosses? Anyone want to wagger which happens?



Hey Linda:

I will bite  for a buck if you give me  a  thousand to one odds!


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 10, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> Hey Linda:
> 
> I will bite  for a buck if you give me  a  thousand to one odds!



I just can't stand those fake "movie star" head shots of Franz - like he is a heartthrob of the 1940's.


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 10, 2012)

I have to agree whole-heartedly with Jason.  There is no excuse for not having a message that the site is down. I see there is a message now, but not much info. 

For a planned 2 day outage, they should have done better.

I also suspect as others did, that they started taking away resources about a week ago in preparation for the move. Their system was painfully slow. But no messages or warning, just bad service. Par for the course - about once a month their website is down, partially, you won't be able to make a reservation, but they never communicate that there are issues.

The call center is down, also.  People must be referring to rci or something. The notice prior to the shutdown indicated both would be down.

I got some odd emails today for reservations I cancelled, I think. They must be doing something. It will be interesting to see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## jebloomquist (May 11, 2012)

7:00 am Friday. No web site yet.


----------



## massvacationer (May 11, 2012)

I, too, am still getting the page that says the site is unavailable


----------



## gncntry (May 11, 2012)

*Still no website*

8 am and still no website


----------



## am1 (May 11, 2012)

phone is still down


----------



## am1 (May 11, 2012)

phone is working

This all worked out pretty good.


----------



## ronparise (May 11, 2012)

The weeks call center was also part of this outage...I just called. They are back working but in the middle of the call, my guy was told he had to shut down his system....i got my change done though

I think they must be close


----------



## rrlongwell (May 11, 2012)

ronparise said:


> The weeks call center was also part of this outage...I just called. They are back working but in the middle of the call, my guy was told he had to shut down his system....i got my change done though
> 
> I think they must be close



Just got off the phone with the regular points reservation system.  They advised the on-line system will be down until tomorrow and their system is also down and they can only provide general information until tomorrow.


----------



## am1 (May 11, 2012)

Being told that today is another down day.  I booked a bunch of reservations and now being told that the system will be unavailable for the whole day.


----------



## am1 (May 11, 2012)

Updated:

I spoke with an at home agent who was able to book reservations.  

But everything will now be closed today.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (May 11, 2012)

Booooooo.... I was trying to get a reservation for Memorial day weekend since today was the 15 day mark. Does anyone know if there is a 24 hour cancellation policy if a reservation is booked within the 15 day window or once you book you are stuck? 

Jason


----------



## learnalot (May 11, 2012)

jjmanthei05 said:


> Booooooo.... I was trying to get a reservation for Memorial day weekend since today was the 15 day mark. Does anyone know if there is a 24 hour cancellation policy if a reservation is booked within the 15 day window or once you book you are stuck?
> 
> Jason



There is not a 24 hour policy but there is a same day grace period if booked inside 15 days.  You must cancel same day before they close.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 11, 2012)

There was a notice sent saying that the 15 day cancellation window would be extended without lost of points for person who were unable to cancel a reservation during the Wed and Thur outage. I would suspect that would hold true as long as the system is more or less unreliable (or down) today.


----------



## ronparise (May 11, 2012)

Me too, The reservations guy I spoke to earlier called me back to say the changes we made wont take, and that they will be down another day.....of course that means until monday for us weeks owners, as they are always closed  Saturday and Sunday


----------



## jjmanthei05 (May 11, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> There was a notice sent saying that the 15 day cancellation window would be extended without lost of points for person who were unable to cancel a reservation during the Wed and Thur outage. I would suspect that would hold true as long as the system is more or less unreliable (or down) today.



Good to know so I might be able to catch a cancellation then. 

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## richardm (May 11, 2012)

Online reservations is still down... 

Somehow I'm not surprised that Endless Vacations appears to have been up and taking rentals without any interruption!   

I know it's not apples to apples, but it just frustrates me that I can't give renters an answer about availability, but they can get them through Wyndham's rental arm!


----------



## LLW (May 11, 2012)

The Worldmark system is back up, and looks the same as before.


----------

